# Over 1000 club?



## der_kluge

Just recently I noticed that I'd entered the hallowed state that is a postcount of 1000+.

So, who amongst the riff-raff stands tall and proud that I can now call my brethren?  (in other words, admit your geekdom, and raise your hand if you're in this club, too!)


----------



## Aeris Winterood

*A 1000????*

Geez, I just can't wait to hit 200!!!!!  I lurked for too darn long on here!



(199 as of this post)


----------



## Piratecat

Someone with over 1000 posts should know about the Meta forum.


----------



## Destil

Hello, my name is Destil, and this is my 1002nd post...

I usted to just post from time to time, mabye one post a night or so. These days I need to post to help get out of bed in the morning... or sometimes, late at night when I'm alone, I'll just sit here... posting, alone.


----------



## John Crichton

Waitasec....

We get clubbed for having over 1000??

* ducks *


----------



## KitanaVorr

hehe 

I'm surprise Crothian hasn't found this thread yet and added his twelve posts in reply


----------



## Apok

Well, if you add up my current postcount with the one I had before they moved the 'boards and reset all the accounts, I'd have well over a thousand posts.  

I'm slowly working my way back.


----------



## Darkness

I'm in the >5000 club.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

Darkness said:
			
		

> *I'm in the >5000 club.  *




I would be if not for deleted threads, i was also one of the top ten most frequent posters for some time.


----------



## Darkness

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *I would be if not for deleted threads, i was also one of the top ten most frequent posters for some time. *



*nods* And Crothian would be 5-6 of them.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

Darkness said:
			
		

> **nods* And Crothian would be 5-6 of them.  *




That's it! i declare Crothian as my arch nemisis!!!!


----------



## KitanaVorr

Darkness said:
			
		

> *I'm in the >5000 club.  *




Soon...soon I shall make it there!...soon...*rubs her hands together evilly* oh yes...soon...


----------



## KitanaVorr

Apok said:
			
		

> *Well, if you add up my current postcount with the one I had before they moved the 'boards and reset all the accounts, I'd have well over a thousand posts.
> 
> I'm slowly working my way back. *




Hey I have 3600+ posts and I've only existed on Enworld since December 2002....And btw - only yesterday I had 3500++ posts 

When I get frisky I average about 50 posts a day...*whistles innocently*


----------



## Dimenhydrinate

*I may just be...*

The Lurker KING!!!11!!!


----------



## Darkness

*Re: I may just be...*



			
				Dimenhydrinate said:
			
		

> *The Lurker KING!!!11!!! *



Before this latest incarnation of the EN boards, Crothian used to be a lurker, too.


----------



## Dimenhydrinate

*AH AH!!!*

But this is the 3rd incarnation of these boards I have been on!
Never did mount much of a post count. 
I have found in the years I have been visiting these boards (since it was Eric's) that I am an idiot.


----------



## Darkness

> I have found in the years I have been visiting these boards (since it was Eric's) that I am an idiot.



 Why would visiting EN World make you think bad about yourself?


----------



## Dinkeldog

Uh, oh.  die_kluge is over a thousand posts.  Time for another purge.


----------



## Dimenhydrinate

The massive amount of people who I am certain are my intellectual superior. As an aside it was a joke.

Oh BTW Stop making me POST!!


----------



## fba827

die_kluge said:
			
		

> *Just recently I noticed that I'd entered the hallowed state that is a postcount of 1000+.
> 
> So, who amongst the riff-raff stands tall and proud that I can now call my brethren?  (in other words, admit your geekdom, and raise your hand if you're in this club, too!) *




At the time I post this, there are 192 people with a post count of 1000+ (yourself included).

Starting halfway down page 10 (link below) and working up to page 1...

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/memb...r=0&postsupper=0&direction=DESC&pagenumber=10



But, as stated repeatedly in the other thread(s) post count means nothing (nothing substanial anyway)


----------



## Darkness

Dimenhydrinate said:
			
		

> *The massive amount of people who I am certain are my intellectual superior. As an aside it was a joke.*



Ah. 


> *Oh BTW Stop making me POST!! *



Ok, will do.
So... Where did you say do you live, what was it that brought you to EN World, do like Piratecat's Story Hour, and will you buy the D&D 3.5 books?


----------



## Darkness

Dinkeldog said:
			
		

> *Uh, oh.  die_kluge is over a thousand posts.  Time for another purge. *



Right. We'll get Crothian down to 13,500 yet!


----------



## the Jester

(joins the club)


----------



## jdavis

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *hehe
> 
> I'm surprise Crothian hasn't found this thread yet and added his twelve posts in reply
> 
> *



 He will, you don't get into the 10,000+ post club by missing opportunities like this.


----------



## tleilaxu

according to my research: There are 192 people over 1000 posts as of now.

1 over 14000
1 over 8000
1 over 7000
4 over 5000
6 over 4000
11 over 3000
43 over 2000
and 125 over 1000

(if someone is "over 2000" they don't count as "over 1000")

me, i've been holding steady at 1800-something for a few months now...


----------



## Olive

I'm in the over 1500 post club...


----------



## Dimenhydrinate

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Ah. Ok, will do.
> So... Where did you say do you live, what was it that brought you to EN World, do like Piratecat's Story Hour, and will you buy the D&D 3.5 books?  *




Kansas.
The first time was by accident. I liked it.
Who Doesn't?
Since I am a total tool yes. But not for a while I just got laid off.


----------



## jdavis

Olive said:
			
		

> *I'm in the over 1500 post club... *



Yea I just nosed over into 1500 too.


----------



## Welverin

I'm over 1200 now, wonder how that happened.

Oddly Col_Pladoh is almost to 1000 (must be the Q&A threads), surprising for as busy as he is.


----------



## Crothian

*Re: AH AH!!!*



			
				Dimenhydrinate said:
			
		

> *I have found in the years I have been visiting these boards (since it was Eric's) that I am an idiot. *




Hey, I've found out I'm mostly an idiot as well, so it's no big deal.


----------



## GruTheWanderer

I thought about celebrating 1000 posts when all I had was 900 or so.  Somehow the numbers rolled over when I wasn't looking.  So congrats die_kluge!  It's great to be in such good company.

I wonder if the distribution of posters on ENWorld is similar to the distribution of web hits mentioned by Jakob Nielsen's recent article?  http://www.useit.com/alertbox/20030616.html  If so then Crothian is the Yahoo of ENWorld.


----------



## Eternalknight

I just noticed I'm in the top 40 posters.  I need to get out more.


----------



## Crothian

Eternalknight said:
			
		

> * I just noticed I'm in the top 40 posters.  I need to get out more. *




I know that feeling


----------



## Ravellion

I believe I am in the top 60, and I only post three to four times a day. Religiously, but only three or four times.

Rav


----------



## fba827

Eternalknight said:
			
		

> * I just noticed I'm in the top 40 posters.  I need to get out more. *




I spend considerably more time reading the boards than posting.  Many hours have been spent here each week.  I can empathize with your feelings all too well!


----------



## Welverin

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I know that feeling *




But you're a bot, what do bots need to go out for?


----------



## Hand of Evil

Post count means nothing!  Nothing I say!  

Mine is really larger!  (I am talking post count here)


----------



## Angcuru

Eternalknight said:
			
		

> *I need to get out more. *



As must I.


----------



## Moe Ronalds

Does Crothian count? I always thought he was some sort of cyborg, attached to a room full of computers with wires constantly running in and out of his body, allowing him to create fully fleshed out posts just by considering it in the farthest back reaches of his mind.


----------



## Knight Otu

I'm slowly creeping up to the 2500 club...


----------



## KitanaVorr

Welverin said:
			
		

> *
> 
> But you're a bot, what do bots need to go out for? *




*gasp* his secret is out!

oh...say it isn't so...


----------



## alsih2o

i am oin the club, but i refuse to send crothian any money in his silly post-count pyramid scheme


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian

Hey! This is my 100th post! Oh, wait. Thats 1, 2... Oops, not enough zeros for the 1000 club. only 900 more posts to go.


----------



## Knight Otu

Trust me, once you've started, it is much easier than it seems.


----------



## Darkness

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *Trust me, once you've started, it is much easier than it seems.  *



Yeah. At first, 50 posts a day is a good job. But after a while, you'll reach 100, 200 posts a day, easy.


----------



## Knight Otu

Hey Darkness! Nice avatar.


----------



## Darkness

Why, thank you, mate!

I'm quite partial to it myself, oh yesss...


----------



## der_kluge

Dimenhydrinate said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Kansas.
> The first time was by accident. I liked it.
> Who Doesn't?
> Since I am a total tool yes. But not for a while I just got laid off. *




Dimenhydrinate, where abouts in Kansas are you?


----------



## der_kluge

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> *gasp* his secret is out!
> 
> oh...say it isn't so... *




I think Crothian is the borg, a collective.  Not just one entity.  Some kind of superhuman, multi-threaded, meta-being.

Either that he has a hidden thread somewhere where he is constantly adding posts to it to artificially increase his count.


----------



## Dimenhydrinate

Nickerson, KS. in reno county. west of witchia.


----------



## der_kluge

*Re: Re: Over 1000 club?*



			
				fba827 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> At the time I post this, there are 192 people with a post count of 1000+ (yourself included).
> 
> Starting halfway down page 10 (link below) and working up to page 1...
> 
> http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/memb...r=0&postsupper=0&direction=DESC&pagenumber=10
> 
> 
> 
> But, as stated repeatedly in the other thread(s) post count means nothing (nothing substanial anyway)  *




Must pass Forrester....
Must not let Capellan catch up to me....

Egads!  Look what you've done to me now!


----------



## KitanaVorr

*bzzzt bzzzt...grainy video appears*

And so the post count bug continues to affect the Enworld populace...will the epidemic be contained?  Some say yes...some say never...but whatever the case, the local posters seem content to see it through even with those affected with the most virulent strain...


----------



## The Sigil

Moe Ronalds said:
			
		

> *Does Crothian count? I always thought he was some sort of cyborg, attached to a room full of computers with wires constantly running in and out of his body, allowing him to create fully fleshed out posts just by considering it in the farthest back reaches of his mind. *



Fully fleshed-out posts?  You must be thinking of the _other_ Crothian. 

Me, I'm in the over 1,000 posts club - and if you deleted all the Meta and Hivemind threads... and likely any post of under 50 words... I'm STILL in the 1,000 posts club. 

--The Sigil


----------



## Sixchan

Do we get SAGA holidays when we hit 1000? 

I'm sure I'm coming up for a new club sometime soon, but I haven't checked my PC in a while.


----------



## Hand of Evil

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *Trust me, once you've started, it is much easier than it seems.  *




There are peaks and valleys.  

I found once I was over 100 post flew until 400 and then it dragged out to 500, then that screamed to 800, then slowed back down to 1000.  At this time post count is runing smooth.


----------



## kenjib

There should be a # of characters typed meter as well.


----------



## Mark

tleilaxu said:
			
		

> *1 over 14000
> 1 over 8000
> 1 over 7000
> 4 over 5000
> 6 over 4000
> 11 over 3000
> 43 over 2000
> and 125 over 1000
> 
> (if someone is "over 2000" they don't count as "over 1000")*




Looks like if I move up in clubs I'll no longer be able to get a decent game together...


----------



## KitanaVorr

I'm getting closer to the 4000 club so when you vacate I will move right on in!

*dances around clapping her hands*


----------



## jdavis

*Re: Re: Over 1000 club?*



			
				fba827 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> At the time I post this, there are 192 people with a post count of 1000+ (yourself included).
> 
> Starting halfway down page 10 (link below) and working up to page 1...
> 
> http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/memb...r=0&postsupper=0&direction=DESC&pagenumber=10
> 
> 
> 
> But, as stated repeatedly in the other thread(s) post count means nothing (nothing substanial anyway)  *



Hey I'm on page 6 (115th to be exact); _ cue: Jeffersons theme_.


----------



## haiiro

I'm close enough to 1,000 to taste it. Oddly enough, postcount tastes like chicken.


----------



## KitanaVorr

haiiro said:
			
		

> *I'm close enough to 1,000 to taste it. Oddly enough, postcount tastes like chicken.  *




Teriaki or Honey Mustard?


----------



## Angcuru

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *Trust me, once you've started, it is much easier than it seems.  *



Postcount: the crack of the gamer's abusable substances.


> _Originally posted by Haiiro_
> *I'm close enough to 1,000 to taste it. Oddly enough, postcount tastes like chicken. *



Doesn't it tho?


----------



## John Crichton

haiiro said:
			
		

> *I'm close enough to 1,000 to taste it. Oddly enough, postcount tastes like chicken.  *



I always thought they tasted more like keyboard...


----------



## NiTessine

I'm working on it, okay? Only a couple hundred more posts... Yes, soon... *Giggles manically*

On the other hand, according to the #dnd3e chatroom stats, I'm the third most prolific talker there.


----------



## jdavis

Angcuru said:
			
		

> *
> Postcount: the crack of the gamer's abusable substances.
> *



 Your post count scares me you have only been here since March, how many post do you average a day? I'm a post addict but your a post junkie, at this rate we'll have to start calling you Crothian jr.


----------



## Hand of Evil

haiiro said:
			
		

> *I'm close enough to 1,000 to taste it. Oddly enough, postcount tastes like chicken.  *




But 2000 tastes twices as good.


----------



## fba827

<in comment to Angcuru, I believe>


			
				jdavis said:
			
		

> *
> Your post count scares me you have only been here since March, how many post do you average a day? I'm a post addict but your a post junkie, at this rate we'll have to start calling you Crothian jr.  *




If you click on the "profile" button under Angcuru's posts (or anyone's for that matter) you can see the number of posts per day.

Angcuru is averaging about 18.34 posts per day since membership to these boards.

Compare that to your own, jdavis, you're currently averaging 6.63 posts per day.  For every one post that you make, Angcuru is doing an average of 2.75 (ish?)


----------



## John Crichton

jdavis said:
			
		

> * Your post count scares me you have only been here since March, how many post do you average a day? I'm a post addict but your a post junkie, at this rate we'll have to start calling you Crothian jr.  *



Bah, that's just the Hivemind implants doing their job.  And how!  Angcuru never stood a chance...


----------



## jdavis

fba827 said:
			
		

> *<in comment to Angcuru, I believe>
> 
> 
> If you click on the "profile" button under Angcuru's posts (or anyone's for that matter) you can see the number of posts per day.
> 
> Angcuru is averaging about 18.34 posts per day since membership to these boards.
> 
> Compare that to your own, jdavis, you're currently averaging 6.63 posts per day.  For every one post that you make, Angcuru is doing an average of 2.75 (ish?)   *



Your giving ma a post inferiority complex, thanks  Good thing post count means nothing (oh wait that's another thread).

(edit: apparently Crothian has a almost 28 post per day average. He truely is in a club all his own.)


----------



## Grim

before all the hivemind threads got whacked, i had a pretty robust post cound. It would probably be 1000+ by now, but... well...

POSTCOUNT MEANS NOTHING!


----------



## KitanaVorr

> _Originally posted by jdavis _*
> (edit: apparently Crothian has a almost 28 post per day average. He truely is in a club all his own.) *




Only *28* per day?!

Crothian, baby...what's wrong?  It used to be 40


----------



## tleilaxu

for me posting goes in fazes. last autumn i was posting a lot more than i am this year. i never posted much on eric's 3e news site and even quit coming for several months after he announced he was throwing in the towel. I predict another period of barely coming for several months followed by a resurgence of interest.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

I lost around 2000 posts in the Hivemind purge...but I'm still standing here! Strong and proud, and resolutely insistent that postcount means NOTHING! NOTHING I TELL YOU! 

I am sure that in August and so on my postcount shall swiftly pass 3000. After all, I've got to get my place in the top 20 back...hehehehehehehe...


----------



## Mark

I think they need to do another closed Hivemind thread purge. 

Interesting new axiom, though.

"Postcount means monkeys... and tastes like chicken..."


----------



## Hand of Evil

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *I lost around 2000 posts in the Hivemind purge...but I'm still standing here! Strong and proud, and resolutely insistent that postcount means NOTHING! NOTHING I TELL YOU!
> 
> I am sure that in August and so on my postcount shall swiftly pass 3000. After all, I've got to get my place in the top 20 back...hehehehehehehe... *




And while post count means nothing, I have yet to post to Hivemind and I never posted to the Pantheon thread either!  

Nothing I say, nothing!


----------



## Crothian

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Only 28 per day?!
> 
> Crothian, baby...what's wrong?  It used to be 40  *




After the purge the average dropped and plus I only post a few messages a week now a days


----------



## KitanaVorr

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> *
> 
> And while post count means nothing, I have yet to post to Hivemind and I never posted to the Pantheon thread either!
> 
> Nothing I say, nothing! *





I have about 3700 and I don't post in the hivemind or the Pantheon thread.


----------



## Crothian

Because these threads are so much different....


----------



## KitanaVorr

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Because these threads are so much different.... *




Yes they are!

Because they don't say "Hivemind" and well...I have no idea what the Pantheon thing is that he's talking about.


----------



## Crothian

A hivemind thread without the tag is still a hivemind thread


----------



## KitanaVorr

Crothian said:
			
		

> *A hivemind thread without the tag is still a hivemind thread
> 
> *




But I don't belong to the "Hivemind Club" so it doesn't count for me


----------



## Knight Otu

You are in the club, trust me.

I had been in denial too before I was shown the error of my ways...


----------



## Tokiwong

I want to join the club


----------



## Angcuru

jdavis said:
			
		

> * Your post count scares me you have only been here since March, how many post do you average a day? I'm a post addict but your a post junkie, at this rate we'll have to start calling you Crothian jr.  *



It's been bad weather here in Jersey for the past....few months.  Hence, I stay inside.  Hence, I be sittin' at my computer.  Hence, I be Postin' in ENWorld. 

'Tis a viscious cycle. 

[joke]
Or perhaps I be more dedicated to the boards than thee! 
[/joke]


----------



## KitanaVorr

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *I want to join the club  *




I offer Toki as a sacrifice to the Hivemind Club!  Take him instead of me!


----------



## Zappo

I've been in this club for a long time.


----------



## Hand of Evil

This post is number 2000! 

Thought I would never get to it and I did some bumping too!


----------



## jdavis

Angcuru said:
			
		

> *
> [joke]
> Or perhaps I be more dedicated to the boards than thee!
> [/joke] *



 Of that there is no doubt


----------



## Darkness

jdavis said:
			
		

> * Your post count scares me you have only been here since March, how many post do you average a day? I'm a post addict but your a post junkie, at this rate we'll have to start calling you Crothian jr.  *



Crothian can beat that. On good days, he sometimes made, like, 300+ posts a day.


----------



## Ravellion

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *I want to join the club  *



What the!?!? That's the first post I have seen from  a user with 2500+ posts!

Rav


----------



## fba827

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Only 28 per day?!
> 
> Crothian, baby...what's wrong?  It used to be 40  *




You know what --

DESPITE the number of members (12,124), Crothian's post count single-handedly accounts for 1.62 % of ALL posts on the curren ENWorld boards.

If you discount forums that he doesn't have access to (such as the mod only forum) the percentage only increases relative to the number of posts he could potentially account for... 



Random fun facts ...

(899879 total posts according to the summary on the index page - this includes every single forum such as the moderators only forum, closed forums, and forums that Cro probably never peeks into)


----------



## jdavis

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Crothian can beat that. On good days, he sometimes made, like, 300+ posts a day. *



 It's not all that unexpected sort of like a force of nature, we all know he will post in vast numbers, we just have to board up the windows and ride it out. Crothian's a posting Hurricane you can't stop it you just have to let it run it's course.  

Angcuru just poped up out of nowhere 3 months ago and Bam he's got almost 2000 post, that's scary, but as we have already went over he is very dedicated to his work. He's more of a posting Terminator, he just showed up at the door one day looking for Sara Conner. Suprise!


----------



## KitanaVorr

jdavis said:
			
		

> * Angcuru just poped up out of nowhere 3 months ago and Bam he's got almost 2000 post, that's scary, but as we have already went over he is very dedicated to his work. He's more of a posting Terminator, he just showed up at the door one day looking for Sara Conner. Suprise!   *




Hey - what am I?  Chopped liver?  I averaged that much in two months when I first popped up.


----------



## Hand of Evil

How I wish I had all my post back from the old boards!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Hey, if we're explaining our postcounts here, then I have to point to my nearly 1000 posts on http://www.randomlingshouse.com/forum and respectfully ask that they be added to be (postcount means nothing!) total. Plus 200 on Nutkinland, and some in the Funny.co.uk forum...


----------



## der_kluge

Back in college, in ran a BBS (for those old enough to remember such antiquated things), but it was a heavy message-board BBS.  After I graduated, I turned it over to my SysOp (who ran it into the ground), but nonetheless, I had posted over 17,000 messages on it.

I calculated it up, if each were 5 lines long (many were much longer), it was a stack of books like 10 inches high.


----------



## Hand of Evil

die_kluge said:
			
		

> *Back in college, in ran a BBS (for those old enough to remember such antiquated things), but it was a heavy message-board BBS.  After I graduated, I turned it over to my SysOp (who ran it into the ground), but nonetheless, I had posted over 17,000 messages on it.
> 
> I calculated it up, if each were 5 lines long (many were much longer), it was a stack of books like 10 inches high. *




BBS - those where the days!


----------



## Angcuru

jdavis said:
			
		

> *Angcuru just popped up out of nowhere 3 months ago and Bam he's got almost 2000 post, that's scary, but as we have already went over he is very dedicated to his work. He's more of a posting Terminator, he just showed up at the door one day looking for Sara Conner. Suprise!   *



Aye, I know me stuff, yes I do. 

_Come with me if you want to live!_


----------



## jdavis

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Hey - what am I?  Chopped liver?  I averaged that much in two months when I first popped up.
> 
> *



Yes with a average of 18.69 post a day you are correct, for some reason I thought you were one of the board old timers but I was horribly mistaken. My sincerest apologies for not having a witty comparison to describe your posting prowess. You are truly a EN World postaholic to be feared and admired.


----------



## KitanaVorr

jdavis said:
			
		

> *Yes with a average of 18.69 post a day you are correct, for some reason I thought you were one of the board old timers but I was horribly mistaken. My sincerest apologies for not having a witty comparison to describe your posting prowess. You are truly a EN World postaholic to be feared and admired. *




*preens*

actually its dropped - it used to be 22 a day but I"m getting super busy at work ;p

tee hee 

P.S. I am so not one of the board oldtimers! hehe I just got here in December of last year.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

What qualifies one as an old timer? I assume that would all the folks that were around when it was Eric's site?


----------



## KitanaVorr

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *What qualifies one as an old timer? I assume that would all the folks that were around when it was Eric's site? *




well if you check the top 20 posters...nearly all of them have start dates for January 2002.

I figured anyone who's been there since the previous incarnation?  who knows...suffice to say its only been 6 months for me.


----------



## Crothian

Length of time is not important, poarticipation and friendliness is.


----------



## KitanaVorr

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Length of time is not important, poarticipation and friendliness is. *




Participation (looks at postcount) check...
Friendliness....(debates) I'll have to get back on you about that one


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

HAH! Postcount is a measure of particapation and there for means a great deal to anyone intested in seeing how much a given member participates in the forums.

Ah, more proof that postcount is far from meaningless.


----------



## Crothian

Actually, for participation I wouldn't look at postcount.  I'd look at the kind of posts you have written and the varies threads and forums they fall in.  One can post to many threads yet not actually participate in any of them.


----------



## Welverin

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Actually, for participation I wouldn't look at postcount.  I'd look at the kind of posts you have written and the varies threads and forums they fall in.  One can post to many threads yet not actually participate in any of them. *




How much time have you spent thinking of different ways to say "postcount means nothing?"


----------



## jdavis

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *What qualifies one as an old timer? I assume that would all the folks that were around when it was Eric's site? *



All the people with January and Febuary 2002 listed as sign up date, I am assuming that many of those people are the long time members. _Flowery speech mode on:_ The building blocks this fine site was established on, the very foundation of the great and mighty EN World. _Flowery speech mode off._


----------



## Crothian

Welverin said:
			
		

> *
> 
> How much time have you spent thinking of different ways to say "postcount means nothing?" *




Almost none, they come with no effort.


----------



## Darkness

Post or post not; there is no "try."


----------



## CrazyMage

Looking at Darkness' avatar, I think "Terminator IV: Feel the Love" and that just gives me the willies.


----------



## Angcuru

Just noticed that I'm above 2,000.  Woo.


----------



## Clay_More

And, here comes, my post nr. 1000. Arent you guys honored that I make that in here?


----------



## fba827

Clay_More said:
			
		

> *And, here comes, my post nr. 1000. Arent you guys honored that I make that in here? *




Yes, we're so happy, "now we do the dance of joy"

(insert random mental image of Balki Bartokomos (sp?) and Larry Appleton grabbing each other by the shoulder and flailing their legs about while singing in jibberish.   )


----------



## Knight Otu

Almost missed my chance... 

I entered the 2500 club.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman

Congratulations to everyone that needs them!


----------



## Knight Otu

I wouldn't really say _need_....


----------



## LokiDR

The only numbers I celebrated were 666 and 1024.  Then again, I am a geek who needs to get a better job so I don't have all this free time on my hands.


----------



## DM_Matt

LokiDR said:
			
		

> *The only numbers I celebrated were 666 and 1024.  Then again, I am a geek who needs to get a better job so I don't have all this free time on my hands. *




And now you are at 1666.

Me, I'm ALMOSt there...


----------



## LokiDR

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> *
> 
> And now you are at 1666.
> 
> Me, I'm ALMOSt there... *




Bah, 1666 isn't an interesting number.  The next one I will celebrate is 2600.


----------



## Crothian

close, but the correct answer was 2648


----------



## Darkness

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *Congratulations to everyone that needs them! *



Hey, you're at exactly 3000 now, mate! 

- _Until the next large-scale Hive purge, anyway _ Darkness


----------



## Krug

> 3000 club buddy.


----------



## John Crichton

Mark said:
			
		

> *I think they need to do another closed Hivemind thread purge.
> 
> Interesting new axiom, though.
> 
> "Postcount means monkeys... and tastes like chicken..."*



"Chicken means nothing...  and tastes like monkeys..."

Certainly has a ring to it.  Sounds like a line that will be in Matrix: Revolutions.


----------



## William Ronald

I am closing in on the 2000 club, but I try to resist the urge to post in every thread.


----------



## Clay_More

Bleh, here I come, being all happy about my 1000 post count and you guys go out of your way to outdo me...


----------

